# Don't want to take Belle to groomer's anymore. Best dog razor for Yorkie coat?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

It's always hard leaving her at the groomer's, especially when I know the groomer does things I myself could learn with a little effort.

I already have nail clippers and grooming brushes, but no razor to cut her hair. So, what's a good type/brand of electric razor to use on a small, 5-pound dog with a non-shedding coat?


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

...No suggestions?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The best clipper for a decent price is an Andis AG Super 2 Speed. Then you will need blades. Minimum of a 10, and 30. Depending on the length you want to leave her, more blades or Wahl Stainless Steel attachments that will go over the 30 blade. You will need at least one pair of 6-7" straight shears, and curves would help too. Then of course brushes, greyhound comb, nail trimmers, hemostats for pulling ear hair, etc. in order to do her grooming at home.


----------



## tobys2ndmom (Apr 19, 2012)

Ditto the rec of the Andis 2 speed. The 1 speed would be fine EXCEPT! i think i've read somewhere that the Andis 2-speed doesn't heat up so fast, and i have the andis 1 speed and man does it get hot fast. And ditto on the Wahl SS attachments.


----------

